# Furry Fiesta questions



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

I know it's the 19th to the 21st but how long is the con?
I mean should I book the 18th or the 22nd too?
Do events start on the morning of the 19th, do they end evening on the 21st?
If you've been before can you tell me some stuff I need to know.
Also I know the clock out time is 12:00 and clock in time is 3:00pm, but can you clock in before 3?
Also if anyone else has questions post them on this thread so others can answer them too.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 16, 2009)

Events start on the morning of the 19th (Friday), though people who pre-register will be able to pick up their stuff during a brief period on Thursday night if they like. They end toward the end of the 21st (Sunday). 

You're welcome to reserve your room for Thu-Fri-Sat-Sun - and a lot of people do, because official events are far from all there is to Furry Fiesta - but programming begins and ends at the aforementioned times.

Based on my experience in the hotel industry, I can tell you that you *might* be able to clock in before 3pm...but there's absolutely no guarantee of it.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

Good question is:  Is the room rate $89 for the entire event, or $89 a night?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Good question is:  Is the room rate $89 for the entire event, or $89 a night?


It's per night


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> It's per night



Ouch, that is expensive.  Three days is $267 not counting any taxes, $356 before taxes for four days.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Ouch, that is expensive.  Three days is $267 not counting any taxes, $356 before taxes for four days.


I'm offering people to stay in my room for $50 TOTAL because I'm covering $150 towards the room.
I still need two other people.


Hey should I book for Thursday-Sunday or Friday-Monday?


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm offering people to stay in my room for $50 TOTAL because I'm covering $150 towards the room.
> I still need two other people.
> 
> 
> Hey should I book for Thursday-Sunday or Friday-Monday?



Thursday-Sunday is probably good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Also can you clock in later than 3pm?


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Also can you clock in later than 3pm?



From what I remember with my Dad checking into hotels on vacations, its usually noon, but they can make an exception.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 16, 2009)

You can check in later than 3p. It's not until midnight (roughly) that you become a no-show.

Also, I like to think that we have a decent rate; most con hotels are $100+ a night. (Also, trust me: once you see these rooms, you understand how good of a deal this really is.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> You can check in later than 3p. It's not until midnight (roughly) that you become a no-show.
> 
> Also, I like to think that we have a decent rate; most con hotels are $100+ a night. (Also, trust me: once you see these rooms, you understand how good of a deal this really is.)


Thanks, do they charge your bank before hand, I only have a debit card not a credit card.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 17, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Thanks, do they charge your bank before hand, I only have a debit card not a credit card.



No, as I said before, they only charge you when you check in.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> No, as I said before, they only charge you when you check in.


Thanks I just booked thursday-sunday(checking out on sunday)


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 17, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> No, as I said before, they only charge you when you check in.



Close. They charge you when you check *out*. They'll take your credit card information when you check in, but if you decide that you want to pay with cash, you can totally do that.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 17, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> Close. They charge you when you check *out*. They'll take your credit card information when you check in, but if you decide that you want to pay with cash, you can totally do that.



Oh, my Dad has typically paid in cash in the past, so I suppose that's why when we left we always left the key in the room.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Oh, my Dad has typically paid in cash in the past, so I suppose that's why when we left we always left the key in the room.


Your dad is a furry too?


OH JEEZ NEED HELP QUICK!!!
I'm trying to arrange a ride there, but my folks want to drive me there and see the con.
Quick tips I need tips!
They know I'm furry but that'll be a train wreck and a half.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 18, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Your dad is a furry too?



No.  He's 67, he wouldn't have a clue what that is.

Why ask that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> No.  He's 67, he wouldn't have a clue what that is.
> 
> Why ask that?


You just phrased it strange.
Also can you help about what I said earlier in the thread.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 18, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> You just phrased it strange.
> Also can you help about what I said earlier in the thread.



What did you say earlier in the thread?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> What did you say earlier in the thread?


That my folks want to drive me up there and they also want to see the con.  I'm worried about what might happen.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 18, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> That my folks want to drive me up there and they also want to see the con.  I'm worried about what might happen.



If they want to, let them.  Since they allow people under 18 with an adult escort present, nothing sexual or explicitly adult is allowed in public areas, save for the dealers den (comics like White Lightening Productions will be there), so just avoid areas like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> If they want to, let them.  Since they allow people under 18 with an adult escort present, nothing sexual or explicitly adult is allowed in public areas, save for the dealers den (comics like White Lightening Productions will be there), so just avoid areas like that.


Thanks, this had me worried for a second


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 18, 2009)

We'd be happy to have your folks attend! The truth is, you'd hardly be the first - or second, or third, or fourth - person to have their parents come with them. It's a lot like having your folks come to a furmeet to make sure we're not axe murderers or something, it just happens to be a convention instead.

Heck, introduce me to them! I'll shake their hands.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> We'd be happy to have your folks attend! The truth is, you'd hardly be the first - or second, or third, or fourth - person to have their parents come with them. It's a lot like having your folks come to a furmeet to make sure we're not axe murderers or something, it just happens to be a convention instead.
> 
> Heck, introduce me to them! I'll shake their hands.


I might just do that...
I JUST now realized who you were...
Quick question is there going to be a convention video to buy?


----------

